# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Baykal'ın geri dönüş planı

## bozok

*Baykal'ın geri dönüş planı*

*CHP’nin eski Genel Başkanı ve Antalya Milletvekili Deniz Baykal, TBMM’deki odasına bu Salı itibarıyla oturdu.*

*09:53 | 09 Temmuz 2010*




ANKA

Baykal, milletvekillerini ve randevulu misafirlerini de TBMM’deki odasında ağırlamaya başladı. Baykal’ın TBMM’deki odasına gidenler ise, "Oda dolup taşıyor" yorumunu yaptı. Baykal’ın odası adeta Genel Merkez gibi çalışırken, CHP kulislerinde; Baykal’ın genel başkanlığa dönmek için harekete geçmek için 12 Eylül’de yapılacak referandum sonuçlarını bekleyeceği konuşuluyor.

*-GENEL MERKEZ GİBİ-*
Baykal, TBMM’de B Blok alt zemin 6. bankoda yer alan körüklü odasını bu hafta itibarıyla kullanmaya başladı. Baykal, ilk misafirlerini de Salı günü yapılan CHP Grup toplantısından sonra kabul etti. Milletvekilleri ve dışarıdan gelen randevulu konuklarını odasında ağırlayan Baykal, bundan sonra da misafirlerini yeni odasında kabul edecek.

*-BüRO TUTMAYACAK-*
Baykal’ın yakın çevresinden alınan bilgiye göre Baykal, kulislere yansıdığı gibi, yakın gelecekte bir büro tutmayı düşünmüyor. Onun yerine TBMM’deki odasını kullanacak.

CHP’nin eski Genel Başkanı, her Salı yapılan TBMM grup toplantısına da eksiksiz katılıyor. Toplantının ardından bir grup milletvekili ile de sohbet eden Baykal, gündemdeki konularla ilgili görüşlerini de aktarıyor.

*-ANTALYA DIşINDAKİ İLLERE DE GİDECEK-*
Hafta sonları memleketi Antalya’ya giden ve ilçelerdeki programlara katılan Baykal’ın, Antalya dışında ki ilk ziyaretini şanlıurfa’ya yapması bekleniyor. Edinilen bilgiye göre illerden gelen davetlere göre Baykal, şanlıurfa’ya gidecek.

*-B PLANI-*
Edinilen bilgiye göre Baykal’ın geri dönüş planı şöyle:
"Referandum sonuçları beklenecek. Başarısız olunması halinde genel başkanlığa dönmek için start verilecek. CHP Genel Başkanı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun ilk seçim sınavı olacak olan 12 Eylül referandumu bir anlamda Baykal’ın da yol haritasını belirleyecek. Referandum sonuçlarına göre dönüş sinyalleri verilecek. Ancak ilk hareket yapan olunmayacak, asıl 
olarak parti içinde ortaya çıkabilecek tartışmalar beklenecek."

...

----------

